# 3. Külsheimer Weißwurts-MTB-Rennen



## donrodolpho (24. Oktober 2006)

HI LEUTE AUFGEPASST !!!


Die Külsheimer veranstalten dieses Jahr bereits zum dritten mal das bald schon legendäre Weißwurtsmountainbikerennen.

Um was es geht`?? naja um Weißwürste eben und auch ein bischen ums Rad fahren, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen  - 
im Gegenstz zum Weißwurst kochen, das wird vom Küchenteam übernommen. So muss jeder nur kurz Rad fahren und kann dann 
nach dem Rennen schön gemütlich sein Paar Weißwürste essen.  (  gehört natürlich auch dazu) 


Und damits euch allen in den Terminkalender passt ist es auch ganz geschickt außerhalb der Rennsaision 
(vielleicht hat das auch den Grund dass so manche mehr Chancen bekommen, aber wer weiß   )

Noch ein paar allgemeine Infos:
Start: Am ersten Advent (3.12) um 10.30 Uhr an der Festhalle in Külsheim         (Baden)
Strecke: Querfeldein schön hoch und runter (man mus ja warm bleiben ist ja             schließlich Dezember). Die Runde hat 5,5 km und 85 Hm
Klasseneinteilung: Männer - 4 Runden  //   Frauen/ U19 - 3 Runden   //                         Jugend U16 - 2 Runden
Im Startgeld sind die Verflegung während des Rennens und ein Paar Weißwürste enthalten.

Alle die die letzten 2 Jahre da waren wissen, das das Rennen sowohl bei Schlamm und Matsch als auch bei angefrorenem Boden eine echt klasse Sache ist  

So denn -  wir Külsheimer freuen uns auf euer kommen!


----------



## Hemme (24. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste wo Külsheim liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnoud (25. Oktober 2006)

Zwischen Tauberbischofsheim und Wertheim


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2006)

Freu mich schon wieder drauf!

Ist die Strecke gegenüber den Vorjahren verändert worden?


----------



## Tom:-) (25. Oktober 2006)

@donrodolpho
thx für euren elan und die orga. werde gerne wieder teilnehmen.
 

schliesse mich mit meiner frage dem schwarzen kater an: gleiche strecke?

@hemme
külsheim liegt im badischen frankenland bzw. tauberfranken.
anfahrt hier:
http://www.kuelsheim.de/2216_DEU_WWW.php

auch zu finden z.b. mit diesem tool:
http://www.de.map24.com/

grz
tom


----------



## Widu (25. Oktober 2006)

Bin wieder dabei!   


@ Tom: Wenn Du schon Samstag Mittag im Lande bist, kannst Du Dich bitte mal kurz bei mir melden. (Geplant: Am 2.12. ein bisschen MTB und danach ein bisschen TBBler Weihnachtsmarkt.)


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Oktober 2006)

@widu
ok. kannst mir mal deine mobilnummer pm'men.
ich weiß noch nicht ob ich schon samstag mittag im ländle bin.

biba
tom


----------



## donrodolpho (27. Oktober 2006)

die strecke wird die selbe sein, nur die beschaffenheit der strecke ändert sich jedes jahr. habe ich gesagt, dass der start um 10.30 h ist - falsch - er ist um 10h. überlegen uns ob wir nicht noch mehr klassen einrichten wie z.b ü50 oder singlespeed was meint ihr?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (27. Oktober 2006)

ich glaub da bin ich dabei! 

wenn du fragst: "was meint ihr?" , dann sage ich: start 1400uhr aufwärts!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> start 1400uhr aufwärts!


  Die Weißwurst muß doch bis 12 Uhr weg sein!!!

Mehr Klassen oder weniger wäre mir egal. Bisher steht Start 10:30 Uhr in der Ausschreibung. Das würd ich aber schleunigt ändern, wenn es denn tatsächlich 10 Uhr ist, sonst stehen da am Renntag einige zu spät beim Start.


----------



## donrodolpho (2. November 2006)

ja natürlich muss die Weißwurst bis 12.oo Uhr weg sein, sonst wärs ja auch kein weißwurst Frühstück. Und dazu muss man halt entweder schneller fahren oder früher aufstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothrunner (2. November 2006)

Die Backdrifter sind auch wieder dabei!

Schließlich haben wir P1 und P2 bei den Männern und P1 bei den Frauen zu verteidigen


----------



## Tom:-) (8. November 2006)

vom veranstalter (klaus m.) wurde mir die startzeit nochmals mit 10.30Uhr mitgeteilt.


----------



## donrodolpho (9. November 2006)

morgen leute
gestern hat der rat der weisen getagt, also der start ist definitiv um 10.30h ( also habt ihr noch etwas mehr zeit zum warmfahren ) und es ist eine neue singlespeed klasse und eine Ü50 klasse zusätzlich eingeichtet worden. und als bonbon gibt es noch eine überraschung in der streckenplanung aber die verrate ich nicht.
viel spaß beim trainieren


----------



## donrodolpho (19. November 2006)

so,
jetzt sinds nur noch genau zwei wochen bis zum start!!  
ich hoffe ihr trainiert schon alle fleißig... denn immer dran denken.... es geht um die wurst!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. November 2006)

Gibt es einen Link zu dem Rennen?


----------



## Tom:-) (22. November 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link zu dem Rennen?


 
guckst du http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/downloads/mountainbikeflyer2006.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Erkältet, aber ich hoffe meinen 3. Platz bei der Jugend verteidigen zu können


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. November 2006)

sammal, könntet ihr nicht die strecke überdachen?


----------



## Levty (25. November 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> sammal, könntet ihr nicht die strecke überdachen?



Machbar wärs


----------



## donrodolpho (27. November 2006)

würde aber die startgebühr in astronomische höhen katapultieren.sollen wir vielleicht auch noch ein paar heizgebläse installieren?? das ist kein schnuckirennen, das ist ein mtb rennen für kerle bzw starke mädels.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. November 2006)

donrodolpho schrieb:


> sollen wir vielleicht auch noch ein paar heizgebläse installieren??


Nee, am Ende gibt das noch Gegenwind!   Lieber ein paar einheizende Zuschauer an den richtigen Stellen "installieren".


----------



## Widu (28. November 2006)

donrodolpho schrieb:


> würde aber die startgebühr in astronomische höhen katapultieren.sollen wir vielleicht auch noch ein paar heizgebläse installieren?? das ist kein schnuckirennen, das ist ein mtb rennen für kerle bzw starke mädels.



Keine Schnuckis???? Schade... 


Die Spannung steigt!


----------



## Widu (1. Dezember 2006)

Countdown...


Das Wetter verspricht ein klasse Rennen.


Ein bisschen feuchter könnte es noch sein.


----------



## donrodolpho (1. Dezember 2006)

2x werden wir noch wach - heissa - dann ist schmoddatach.
es braucht nicht mehr gewässert werden!!!!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (1. Dezember 2006)

also wenns so bleibt würd ich sagen dass ich im august schon ekelhaftere rennen gefahren bin..
aber es kann ja immer noch von samstag auf sonntag durchregnen, damit uns dann pünktlich ab 10uhr der graupelschauer heimsuchen kann!


----------



## M!ke (2. Dezember 2006)

Schade, daßich das so spät erst gelesen hab. Dann halt nächstes Jahr.
Das is ja quasi um die Ecke. Und immo sieht das Wetter ja auch gut aus. Wünsch euch mega Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2006)

donrodolpho schrieb:


> ... und als bonbon gibt es noch eine überraschung in der streckenplanung aber die verrate ich nicht.
> ...



Und wo war das Bonbon versteckt? Ich habe keines gefunden.

Widu, warum warst Du nicht der schnellste Eingangler?


----------



## Widu (3. Dezember 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Und wo war das Bonbon versteckt? Ich habe keines gefunden.
> 
> Falschfahrer, wo warst Du?
> Widu, warum warst Du nicht der schnellste Eingangler?




Weil ich ne Pflunze bin.


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2006)

Oder weil Du doch immer schalten wolltest?


----------



## Widu (3. Dezember 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Oder weil Du doch immer schalten wolltest?



Ich nicht... aber die Kette hat nach neuen Wegen gesucht... aber selbst ohne die kleinen Schwierigkeiten hätte es nicht gelangt!


Wievielter bist Du denn geworden?



Ach ja: Danke an die Veranstalter... hat wieder einen Riesenspaß gemacht!


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2006)

Bin 7. geworden,
Du bist auch ganz in der Nähe:

http://www.tv-radsport.de/schule/ww


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Dezember 2006)

War mal wieder ein lustiges Rennen, auch wenn bei mir heute gar nichts zusammen lief. Start von ganz hinten und irgendwie die ersten 1 1/2 Runden nicht auf Touren gekommen. Dafür hätte ich sicher noch ´ne Weile so weiter fahren können. Ich fahr halt doch lieber längere Rennen.   Zumindest war es ganz lustig, ab Mitte der 2. Runde ständig am Überholen zu sein. Das motiviert dann ja schon, auch wenn eine gute Platzierung da schon außer Reichweite war. 
Werd auf jeden Fall, wenn´s terminlich geht, auch 2007 wieder am Start sein und wieder mein Glück versuchen, falls es dann noch ein Rennen gibt ...









..., schließlich liegt mindestens die halbe Strecke noch in meinem Auto.


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Dezember 2006)

schliesse mich den vorrednern an. war wieder ein schönes rennen, gute orga, dankeschön! 

hab' eine bodenprobe genommen (man hat den nikolaus fliegen sehen) und musste trotz 178puls nicht sterben (obwohl ich das dachte). CC rennen sind eben nicht meine disziplin. schlammfahren auch nicht. tortzdem werde ich näxtes jahr wieder am start sein. dann ist ja vielleicht wieder schnee+eis angesagt.

merci an alle
grüße
tom


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Dezember 2006)

bei minustemperaturen wäre die strecke besser, ja...so macht se nicht viel spass.
bei mir lief auch garnix. deshalb bin ich am nachmittag noch n rennen gefahren und da wenigestens zweiter geworden(hinter meinem chef der auch schon morgens gewonnen hat  ). obs jetzt an den würsten oder an den sehr leckeren, frisch gebackenen brezeln lag kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------

